# multi-purpose fishing boat out of a G3 pf175. photo heavy.



## 200racing (Feb 2, 2012)

it time for my project and build thread; as deer season is over and my first tourn. is 2/18.(cutting it close)

to start thanks jim for the site and everyone who has shared their knowledge. =D> hope to put it to good use.

be forewarned i am not great at turning my thoughts into words.i butcher and leave stuff out all over the place.

check list.
[strike]tear out old carpet[/strike]
[strike]remove old glue residue[/strike]
[strike]fix drainage[/strike]
[strike]remove dead 350gph livewell pump[/strike]
[strike]remove 1 of the 4 gallon livewells[/strike]
[strike]remove heavy floor[/strike]
new carpet on decks
[strike]seal the deck wood[/strike][strike]extend rod holder[/strike]
[strike]add rod storage[/strike][strike]install new 500gph livewell pump[/strike]
[strike]install 15 gallon livewell[/strike]install rod holders for fishing
[strike]paint vertical surfaces[/strike]install bluewater leds
[strike]wire in bank lights[/strike][strike]install new aluminum floors[/strike]add pedestal seats
[strike]add 3 hatches[/strike]
i bought this boat last fall knowing i was going to cut into it. being a panfisher model it had almost no rear deck. it had two 4 gallon livewells that barely held 5, 12'' bass. it also had two 1 gallon minnow wells. the carpet and interior tells a story of being left outside alot.

how i got her


----------



## 200racing (Feb 2, 2012)

what im doing

im setting this thing for super night fishing. daytime fishing inthe summer with the heat and pleasure boats blaring rap music ruins fishing for me.

i often have 2 people tag along so i ma adding the front deck to make to on the front as easy as possible.

im add alot of rear deck for my boat mate and storage.

im adding a few thing the make it easier to go after any thing that swims.






the only place that gets new carpet in the decks where you walk. all verticle sufaces are getting painted along with the new aluminum lower floor.

its getting blue water leds and 2 of these



to shine on the bank so i can see where to cast. i have come up with a way to mount these all over the boat.its pretty cool but youll have to wait. :twisted: 

its getting 4 rod holder on rear set up in trolling configuration(2 facing aft 2 facing the sides).




the will be painted to match

the live well system in the boat has two intakes on either side of the drain hole the feed 2 350 gph livewell pumps. the driver side pump is hooked to a aluminum pipe the goes around to in front of the console.it T's there and fed the 4gall LW and the front minnow bucket. the port side is plumbed in to metal pipe the goes around the port side to the passenger seat T's to feed those 2 wells. the small minnow buckets have valves so they only run as needed. 
front/driverside minnow bucket. nicknamed "the toilet" cause of the roung lid 




back/passenger




the livewell under the passenger seat. it stays for back-up in tournaments and holding big bait.




the system has two switches/timers so keeping the general layout saves time and $$$.
this is the livewell in front on the console. it is being removed for good. this is where the battery for my lights will be stored. 



i am stealing the plumping for my new 15gallon live well




the driverside pump hasnt worked since i got the boat. i am taking the oppertunity to bump it up to 500 gph pump


----------



## 200racing (Feb 2, 2012)

another veiw of the front storage(w/latch) livewell and "the toilet"




i am extending the front deck 27'' in this 24'' wide ally way. the new livewell is going under here against the console. i am mounting a horizontal rod holder on the outside of the rod locker and cutting a tunnell under the deck for them. it still leaves plenty of foot room for the passenger and its a fishing boat not a cruiser. i have a cooler that stays under the consonsole out of the sun.





the neew deck comes up the back of the seats. 30'' from the current old edge. 




you can see that U shape is welded structure,foam and fuel tank so it isnt going any where. new storage goes inside there and will be around (18''x30'')2. those big seatpost and mounts are gone. changing over lock-n-pins 3/4 system.


----------



## 200racing (Feb 2, 2012)

i have gained so much confidence doing this project.i now know everything about my boat as far as routing, design and repair access. this g3 is built like a tank. all decking is 3/4'' wood and the deck frame is welded 1x2. it is also very easy to work on. i completly took it apart with a phillips srcew drive and boxcutter. 

at this point all carpet and wood is out exept the floor. you can see in this photo the left corner shows where the deck meets the rodlocker.




im cutting a oval hole for the rod holder on the outside. then im taking out the plate and foam block on that side so i can put a 8'rod in the main locker and a 7' in the new holder.

i am not taking foam out ofnthe boat. im put i somewhere out of the way and as close to were it came as possible to keep the factory ballance.im also adding foam in some to so it should be better than i found it.

the factory glue on the metal was rubbery and tough. you could grab it with pliers and it would stretch 6'' before it broke.



here im playing with stuff to get rid of the glue on the metal.
i tried paint thinner,gas,paint stripper,goof off,wd40 and pb blaster. pb was best. i would spray it on hit it witha wire brush on a drill then wipe with a gas rag. it was slow and a went through my pb blaster quick. 

then i struck gold...... xylene. put in a old windex bottle sprayed it on. let it sit a minute use a scraper then wipe clean with a rag.

rather just ripping out the floor carpet and wood i trimmed the carpet to the size of the new floor. i then scratched it hard with wood chissel then spraypainted the edge



worked good.

i thought it might have drainage problem as the floor never truely dried.and by what i found under the front storage tub.




raised the jack as high as possible and it went nowhere......and heres why.



g3 didnt think giving the water anywhere to go was need in a boat! the metal pipe in the photo is the drain for the port livewell. just below the photo bottom it is aluminum plate on top of the foam till 4'' from the transom. so it presents a extra challenge

this concludes tear-down and my photo supply at this point.
i have fixed the drainage issues and hope to start building friday.
updates with more photos friday night or saturday.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesomeness! =D>


----------



## 200racing (Feb 5, 2012)

front drainage





center trench





it was solid foam under this metal. i took 3/4''pvc and cut the tip at a ngle then sharpened it with the dremel to make a giant hypodermic needle.




it drains great now.

primed most of my surfaces





the floor i marked before removing





floor transferd to 1/8 aluminum first coat of primer.





first peices of rear deck going in. 1.5x1.5x1/8 angle stock.


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 5, 2012)

heck of a build =D> hope it all goes well, and turns out like you envision.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 6, 2012)

Lookin great keep it coming


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 6, 2012)

Check out the Nucli-Eye Atom blacklights if you like fishing at night. I mounted two on my transom for night fishing.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15412&start=75


----------



## 200racing (Feb 6, 2012)

got a big part of the puzzle done today.



rear deck is framed up ready for wood.

since these will be storage hatches i dont want to lose stuff in this hole. 




i dont want to seal these off either. 




put a washer between the floor and my cover. made a mini storm drain.





one place i am undesided about is wher to mount the seat base.
the marks in the fore ground are the middle of the span the mark futher away is the middle of deck. 

where would you put it?


----------



## ShowMeGuy (Feb 7, 2012)

Cant really say where to put your seat mount.. No opinion here really.. 

Looks like it's starting to come together as far as you decking... Keep the pics going.

ShowMeGuy


----------



## 200racing (Feb 7, 2012)

gtot the floor and side trim peice in today





reinforced driver seat base and installed with stainless hardware.





my console has a serious tanline. 




got any ideas to restore the color, restain or something?


----------



## 200racing (Feb 14, 2012)

\/ its like christmas today \/ 











came in this afternoon start wiring them in tommorow.

my pic quality will be down since i filled the sd card on my camera and lost the charger. #-o but my cell has a desent camera.

now about the bank lights.......time for the reveal



my mounting system. look dumb like this.

but then..... bank fishing mode





bowfishing,gigging,fish attracting mode





im doing the wiring so they can clamp on the gunnells on both sides,front and rear. very flexible. 

all it took to make is 2 vicegrips(i ended up using them when framing so i just madethem today) and about 1' of 4''x.25'' steel strap. it comes in 20' lengths. we use it in our business for flowerbed edging. i rounded and smoothed the corners and edges with a bench grinder and wire brush so they wont knick line. to finish them im painting them, gluing innertube were it contacts the gunnells and putting liquid eletric tape on the edges for extra line protection.

what else ive been up to 











did the front deck extension and installed the live well. it has 1 layer of foam in this side and the top. 4 on bottom and port side.

got all the wood cut. the rear deck is now 25 square feet and the front is 35 square feet.
the orag=nge wood in the middle was cut from the old floor. they are my 2 new hatch covers




dont have a pic of the front

:?: now i have another puzzle for you :?: .....why did i do this to my seat bases?


----------



## reedjj (Feb 14, 2012)

Great work so far. I like how you are improving on the existing design by adding changing the floor plan to your specs and preference, adding the drainage, and replacing the wood floors with aluminum. Probably 100lbs lighter already!


They make a special kind of paint for vinyl and plastic. They also make paint that is specially designed for painting car dashboards and interiors. A guy I work with painted a Dash mounted programmer for his 500hp 850lb ft tourque Diesel Ford Excursion. He had Sherwin williams match the color to the factory ford dashboard color. They have standard colors or you can get it custom mixed to the exact color you want. The paint was a perfect match and it flexes with the material it is painted to. You can also buy the same product (different brand name) at any autoparts store in a spray can.

Maybe that is the cure for the tan lines on your side console?????????


----------



## 200racing (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks reed

ill check that paint out.


=P~ got any pics of that excursion? =P~


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 15, 2012)

200 - Coming along nicely and I am not sure why you did that to your seat bases :-k are you gonna tell us???

I do really like your light idea =D>


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 15, 2012)

Mood lighting .....Gonna put an LED in there for some light under the seat or something?....


----------



## 200racing (Feb 15, 2012)

so i welded a nut under the base.





the nut is so i can screw in a eye bolt





the eye bolt is where i hook the come-a-long





the come-a-long will will be used to tighten the cables strung under my elavated platform. im think i am gong to get 2 shower chairs(front and rear) from the thrift mart and take the back off the put a larger flat platform where the seat is. i got the idea from flats boats. i love to sight fish and fly fish some. i think it will help flipping and pitching also.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 15, 2012)

Cool idea....very creative


----------



## 200racing (Feb 15, 2012)

a shower chair for those who didnt know





what im making out of it





you can get the chairs new for $30 hardware was $5 or less so its a very budget friendly mod.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 16, 2012)

200 =D> - Thats a great idea - Be sure to show us the finished product


----------



## 200racing (Feb 16, 2012)

no shower chairs to be had so i got 2 walkers for $15. might be even better as i can fold them flat.


----------



## 200racing (Feb 25, 2012)

I FINISHED!!!!!!! 
i missed the tournament,but it was worth not rushing and getting every just so.

took her out on the water to test her out today and it was awsome. took my folks out with me. i had room for all our jackets,rods,tackle,cooler and duffle bag of catfish jugs. i caught my PB spotted bass and as i write this i am dining on 1 of 2 blue cats that couldnt pass up a hunk of shad on my juglines 
here was our fishing configuration for the day. me:front leaningpost mom: middle seat dad:rear post






with 2 leaning post and 2 seats so i can match the boat setup to the days fishing.

i am doing hanr3's deck sealing and carpet gluing system.
so i used oil base exterior paint and will be using contact cement to hold the carpet.i not worried about getting the carpet off again.this wood has been on the boat for since new so 10 years. when the carpet needs changing i will use new wood. 

any foam i cut out of another spot went under the big peice of the front deck along with all my blue foam scraps. i added 1 and a 1/2 sheets of blue foam to the boat. i glued foam to all the inside compartment walls to help noise. 



1 of 2 sets of twist n lock rod holders. since the wall is to the left spinnig reels are awkward so its baitcaster storage.



there is a small hatch on the front deck by the unpaint live well lid. to access the front part of the holders.









i just grabbed the brass hinges at the local hardware store to finish. will get changed to aluminum down the road. 





here you can see 2 of 4 flush mount rod holders for trolling and catfishing.
i also installed another set of berkely twist n lock rod holders to help the person on the back deck out. the red and white wires sticking out are for the bank lights. the reason for those colors is they are undeground irrigation wire leftovers from a job we did.













the devil is in the details. this little L bracket took about 30min+ to get just right but its what it needed. 
dont cheapen your boat,work and time by cutting corners. the only person it hurts is you.


----------



## 200racing (Feb 25, 2012)

my bluewater leds are all in. i chose green since its nice and bright. i was not concerned with it effecting my night vision since i have bright bank lights and fish around lighted docks.

they are wired front deck, rear deck and compartments





none of these were taken with the flash on the light is all bluewater.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 27, 2012)

=D> Real nice!!! glad to here you are now enjoying all your hard work.


----------



## 200racing (Feb 29, 2012)

something to avoid is dap not flamable contact cement!!!! i bought it because it covered more square ft and was a liquid versus a gel. it got about as sticky a a post it note!!! i got the real stuff now. 

after lunch i hope to attach all the carpet. i hope to get it mounted by friday and ready to roll for the weekend.


----------



## cmatthews_jm (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice build man, what ever happened to your flats boat shower seat inspiration?


----------



## 200racing (Feb 29, 2012)

ill get to them in a couple of weeks. wrapping the boat up, just not enough time. turkey season is coming, so that wont help :mrgreen: 

when i do them i will put a thread just for them in the boat house.


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ahh so the bluewater lights go inside the boat! I was wondering if they were for the actual water or for you to see so you don't trip! I like the way it looks! I better think about doing mine now before my mods make it a PITA!


----------

